# Suche guten Sharehoster



## dolbik (4. Mai 2014)

Guten Tag.

_Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es das richtige Forum dafür ist. Wenn nicht, bitte verschieben._

Ich suche einen Sharehoster, an welchen in allerdings ein paar Anforderungen habe:


Speicher: 150 GB
Min. Dateigröße: 30 GB
Traffic: unbegrenzt
Preis: <20 EUR/Monat

Ich bin Kameramann und möchte meine Rohdateien online mit Kollegen teilen. Früher habe ich Rapidshare benutzt, jetzt ist es leider deutlich teurer geworden.
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Jays (5. Mai 2014)

Ich kenne jetzt auch nichts, aber habe diesen Link gefunden, der dir ein paar Alternativen gibt. Vielleicht ist hier etwas für dich dabei.

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/megaupload-mediafire-rapidshare-skydrive-dropbox,review-1730-3.html


----------



## Nino14 (12. Juli 2014)

Hi,

wirf mal einen Blick auf die Angebote von Stato. HiDrive klingt für dich recht passend. Ist auch gerade mal wieder im Angebot. 500GB Speicher, unlimited Traffic, Freigaben für andere Menschen, und 8€ im Monat für die ersten 12 Monate. (Danach 15)

Das HiDrive von Strato habe ich selbst noch nicht getestet, habe aber mit V-Servern von denen sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Mitarbeiter von denen sind gut drauf und haben Ahnung von dem was sie tun.

Ich hoffe das wird jetzt nicht als Werbung interpretiert. Es ist nur meine persönliche Erfahrung 

VG
Nino


----------

